

Giving your love life to Google Glass and the hive mind - anigbrowl
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/11/4187906/ok-cupid-giving-your-love-life-to-google-glass-and-the-hive-mind

======
anigbrowl
The actual article title is 'OK, Cupid: giving your love life to Google Glass
and the hive mind' but I left out the first part because the article has
nothing at all to do with OKcupid the internet dating company. I'm rather
surprised the writer/editor didn't take this into account when coming up with
the headline.

